# does a front of a 2013 a6 allroad fits a 2009 a6 allroad



## vosn (Jan 11, 2004)

does a front of a 2013 a6 allroad fits a 2009 a6 allroad

i would like to convert my 2009 allroad into the newer model


----------



## Lucidity-GTI (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm fairly certain that's going to be a no. The 2005+ models were never sold here in the states, but I'm pretty sure they were still based on the A6 chassis, where as the new Allroads are A4 Avants essentially.


----------

